# Samantha Janus



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Todays hot babe / Advant calander


----------



## JBC Nutrition (Sep 19, 2007)

Good Morning!! :whistling:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

its safe to say id put my penis in her bottom.


----------



## JBC Nutrition (Sep 19, 2007)

Ashcrapper said:


> its safe to say id put my penis in her bottom.


Thats so kind of you mate, im sure she'll sleep better tonight knowing that :lol:


----------



## godsgifttoearth (Jul 28, 2009)

are you just reusing an old 80's calendar?


----------



## Cheese (Jul 7, 2009)

I like your choice... not obvious but still appealing.

Only problem is, i think you have posted the only revealing sexy pics of her on the net haha.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

nobbylou said:


> Thats so kind of you mate, im sure she'll sleep better tonight knowing that :lol:


id dont think she would sleep comfortably at all after id finished with her :beer:


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Second pic is ****tastic, if i don't get any tonight i know what i'll be checking out later 

I <3 her, cracking choice :thumbup1:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Her secaond name is almost "anus" snigger


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Needs a damned good spanking! Bad gurl..!


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Ashcrapper said:


> its safe to say id put my penis in her bottom.


Its no coincidence that her name contains the word 'anus'


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)




----------



## rambo18 (Oct 19, 2009)

Ashcrapper said:


> its safe to say id put my penis in her bottom.


haha 2nd that


----------



## nothing2fear (Jul 7, 2007)

:thumb: as above... 2nd pic... phwoarrr


----------



## JBC Nutrition (Sep 19, 2007)

not looking so hot in this one


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Am I the only one here that doesn't think she's that hot..?


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> its safe to say id put my penis in her bottom.


Giving good old Janus the Anus eh :thumbup1:


----------



## SamG (May 12, 2009)

I actually prefer her "sister" from Eastenders.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

nobbylou said:


> not looking so hot in this one


I disagree:laugh:


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Uriel said:


> I disagree:laugh:


x2

She looks better if anything, and slightly more desperate.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Irish Beast said:


> x2
> 
> She looks better if anything, and slightly more desperate.


She looks like you actyally succeed in poking it there:lol:


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

x2


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Well it looks like someone has already drugged her which would save me a few quid.


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

I would!!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Irish Beast said:


> Well it looks like someone has already drugged her which would save me a few quid.


Still best to wear the false beard incase she's faking a Rohypnol trance:lol:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Uriel said:


> Still best to wear the false beard incase she's faking a Rohypnol trance:lol:


I always fuk up with Rohypnol..... I take it myself and forget to rape anyone:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)




----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)




----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)




----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)




----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)




----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)




----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)




----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)




----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

T.F nice mate


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

Cheers mate, thought i should put some effort in, show my appreciation for all your recent hard work.

Plus i lurv her, so it was fun finding pics, there's a few of her naked in the shower too, but too rude for here!


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

From viz letterbollox

'That Dorian from Birds of a Feather, I don't like her much. But that Samantha Janus, she's nice. I'd crawl over broken glass just to poke match sticks in her sh1t.'

'I'd really love to shag Samantha Janus' Anus, winnets, clinkers the whole dangleberry shebang'

Quality


----------



## R84 (May 10, 2009)

How is it possible I completely missed Jay's advent calendar this morning - I'm sure I looked for it during my morning commute/perv session??!!

Unconventional choice...but FIT


----------



## orange86 (Feb 17, 2008)

if this thread was on muscle talk, it would be shut down asap.

i would bang her in 3 of her main holes.


----------



## ste247 (Mar 18, 2008)

id bum her, i liked her in game on in the 90's when she played a dirty slag.....


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

ste247 said:


> id bum her, i liked her in game on in the 90's when she played a dirty slag.....


 I remember that show... funny as fck:thumb:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

T.F. said:


>


NOW we're talking!!! :lol:


----------



## evad (Mar 17, 2008)

orange86 said:


> if this thread was on muscle talk, it would be shut down asap.
> 
> i would bang her in 3 of her main holes.


that's because muscletalk is full of people who enjoy thumbing their own bottoms over pictures of bet gilroy


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

davetherave said:


> that's because muscletalk is full of people who enjoy thumbing their own bottoms over pictures of bet gilroy


and the problem is?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

little known fact that Bet Gilroy was once a man called Derek.


----------



## ichigo (Dec 22, 2008)

are this brings back memorys of my teenage years. cant find the pics on work pc but the shower scene out of up and over were class think i wore the vhs tape out lol


----------



## Shorty1002 (Mar 17, 2009)

Was definitely searching for this thread after missing it yesterday...Bring back many fond memories of my teenage years watching game on


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

orange86 said:


> if this thread was on muscle talk, it would be shut down asap.
> 
> i would bang her in 3 of her main holes.


Wouldnt you worry about her going deaf?


----------

